# Late to the party, but still have questions about the 1Dx



## Quasimodo (May 17, 2014)

I am starting this thread where I can pose my ignorant questions regarding the 1Dx, and where some of you might take pity on me and help 

I have a question for experienced 1Dx owner. I am looking in the manual on p. 350 and can´t find the answer I am looking for. I want to program one of the buttons to be able to switch between One Shot and Ai Servo. I have managed to do so, but it only works when holding the designated button down, which in my opinion is impractical. Is there a way to make it stick, so that it stays in the mode I have choosed untill I deliberately switch it back?

Thanks


----------



## instaimage (May 17, 2014)

I believe it's a more "natural" thing for you if you back button focus... then you're just hitting a different button for a different function. It adds an option that was not available before... and I'm guessing based on the "content" of the last firmware update that the high level pros (Peter Read Miller types) were the ones asking for the upgrades to the functionality of the camera.

I'm pretty sure what you're asking cannot be done without just changing the mode using the AF-Drive button on the top left of the camera. The instruction that you're referencing states "when you hold the button down" twice in the paragraph. I'm afraid you're stuck with the top left controls or start using back button focusing... when I switched it took me a few minutes to get used to it but now all of my X's and my 5D3 (even the one my wife uses, yes, I made her switch too and she's not a shooter, just a mom with young kids...) all use back button focusing.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 17, 2014)

instaimage said:


> I believe it's a more "natural" thing for you if you back button focus... then you're just hitting a different button for a different function. It adds an option that was not available before... and I'm guessing based on the "content" of the last firmware update that the high level pros (Peter Read Miller types) were the ones asking for the upgrades to the functionality of the camera.
> 
> I'm pretty sure what you're asking cannot be done without just changing the mode using the AF-Drive button on the top left of the camera. The instruction that you're referencing states "when you hold the button down" twice in the paragraph. I'm afraid you're stuck with the top left controls or start using back button focusing... when I switched it took me a few minutes to get used to it but now all of my X's and my 5D3 (even the one my wife uses, yes, I made her switch too and she's not a shooter, just a mom with young kids...) all use back button focusing.



Thank you for your answer. I was hoping not to go through the af drive button, as it involves me taking my eye from the viewfinder. Given that I have now gotten two new buttons on the front right part of the camera, I was hoping to program the lower one to this function, thus being able to switch on the fly if the situation requires it. Thus what I am thinking now, is that I will program the M-fn button right next to the front wheel, thus making it thumb on AF-On to meter and lock focus, pointing? finger on the M-fn to trigger the different modes, and my long finger to fire the shot, but it will result in a less steady grip. Or am I missing something here?


----------



## arbitrage (May 17, 2014)

With the latest FW there is a way to have both AI Servo and One-shot modes programmed to two different back-button focus buttons. I have my Af-On button as my regular AI Servo mode and I have the * button set to be one shot focus. This setting is done differently than the way you are doing with the AIServo-Oneshot switching button, which as you have found out requires it to be held down. With the other way you have a full separate button for one-shot and a separate button for servo.

You set this up in the C.Fn 5 menu under Custom Controls. You would set the shutter button to "Metering Start" and then you would set AF-On and * to "Metering and AF start", select it and then press the INFO button for the "Detail Set". This will give you a menu with 4 options: AF start point, AI servo AF characteristics, AF mode and 14FPS super high speed mode. You only need to make changes to the * button as the AF-On will stay at default values. For the * button I go under "AF mode" and select "ONE SHOT".

Alternatively you could use this way to set up two different AI Servo modes on the two different buttons.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 18, 2014)

arbitrage said:


> With the latest FW there is a way to have both AI Servo and One-shot modes programmed to two different back-button focus buttons. I have my Af-On button as my regular AI Servo mode and I have the * button set to be one shot focus. This setting is done differently than the way you are doing with the AIServo-Oneshot switching button, which as you have found out requires it to be held down. With the other way you have a full separate button for one-shot and a separate button for servo.
> 
> You set this up in the C.Fn 5 menu under Custom Controls. You would set the shutter button to "Metering Start" and then you would set AF-On and * to "Metering and AF start", select it and then press the INFO button for the "Detail Set". This will give you a menu with 4 options: AF start point, AI servo AF characteristics, AF mode and 14FPS super high speed mode. You only need to make changes to the * button as the AF-On will stay at default values. For the * button I go under "AF mode" and select "ONE SHOT".
> 
> Alternatively you could use this way to set up two different AI Servo modes on the two different buttons.



Thank you very much Arbitrage! I made the changes and it works perfectly. With the slightest movement of my thumb I can now switch between modes


----------



## Quasimodo (May 18, 2014)

Programming of Q(uick) button

Another ignorant question: After looking at the pages 51,211,238, and 264 I am still not wiser. (Disclaimer: Could also be that I am not understanding everything given that my options included in the box were Swedish, Danish, and Finnish (I am Norwegian)).

My thinking was that it would be nice to program the Quick button to toggle between different AF-cases. Is there an easy way to do this, and also if any of you know if there exist a thread in here were all the basic questions I am asking is covered (I looked for it, but could not find such a thread). 

Again, thanks


----------



## Steve Todd (May 18, 2014)

Quasimodo, don't know if you got the PM I sent, but here's the post I intended to send you last time about using the dual back button AF method:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19945.0


----------



## instaimage (May 18, 2014)

arbitrage said:


> With the latest FW there is a way to have both AI Servo and One-shot modes programmed to two different back-button focus buttons. I have my Af-On button as my regular AI Servo mode and I have the * button set to be one shot focus. This setting is done differently than the way you are doing with the AIServo-Oneshot switching button, which as you have found out requires it to be held down. With the other way you have a full separate button for one-shot and a separate button for servo.
> 
> You set this up in the C.Fn 5 menu under Custom Controls. You would set the shutter button to "Metering Start" and then you would set AF-On and * to "Metering and AF start", select it and then press the INFO button for the "Detail Set". This will give you a menu with 4 options: AF start point, AI servo AF characteristics, AF mode and 14FPS super high speed mode. You only need to make changes to the * button as the AF-On will stay at default values. For the * button I go under "AF mode" and select "ONE SHOT".
> 
> Alternatively you could use this way to set up two different AI Servo modes on the two different buttons.



Apparently I was misunderstanding the original question... these instructions are for setting up the camera to back button focus... I thought you wanted to set the camera up to change focus modes with a push of the back buttons AND keep focus on the shutter button... sorry, I thought you were choosing not to back button focus... Back Button focus offers a lot of functionality that I think you'll appreciate!


----------



## Quasimodo (May 18, 2014)

instaimage said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > With the latest FW there is a way to have both AI Servo and One-shot modes programmed to two different back-button focus buttons. I have my Af-On button as my regular AI Servo mode and I have the * button set to be one shot focus. This setting is done differently than the way you are doing with the AIServo-Oneshot switching button, which as you have found out requires it to be held down. With the other way you have a full separate button for one-shot and a separate button for servo.
> ...



Thank you anyway for taking the time  It is probably due to my inability to explain myself


----------



## Quasimodo (May 18, 2014)

Steve Todd said:


> Quasimodo, don't know if you got the PM I sent, but here's the post I intended to send you last time about using the dual back button AF method:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19945.0



Steve.

I got the PM today. I am happy about this solution. The funny thing is that I actually read the thread you linked when I had my 5DII and 1Ds III, so I read it and forgot about it. It suddenly became WAY more interesting now that I have gotten my new baby 1dx. 

Btw: Thanks for sharing the very interesting answer you got from Chuck Westfall about the real difference between Ai Servo and One Shot!

Gerhard.


----------

